# [SOLVED] Power Inverter Time



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hello i have a 400 watt power inverter, a 12 volt motorcycle battery, and a 90 watt laptop charger how can i calculate how long the motorcycle battery will last if i an charging my laptop off the 400 watt inverter?


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Power Inverter Time*

o and i also have another 12 volt battery (they are both 10.5 amps per hr sorry i didn't say that) is there a way i can build a parallel circuit out of them and use both batteries with the inverter to make it last longer?


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Power Inverter Time*

nevermind i tried it and i blew a capacitor in the power inverter  it was cool though


----------

